# Organic Lawn Care Bible?



## Cdub5_ (Jun 12, 2019)

Admittingly, I know nothing about organic lawn care. I'd like to change this. Is there some sort of organic lawn care bible that gives information about what products to use and when to use them?

For instance, after I reno my front yard this fall I will have all cool season lawns. What is some good go-to organic lawn care supplements to really invigorate and strengthen the soil biome?


----------



## Factor (Oct 10, 2019)

this maybe.. :bandit:

https://www.amazon.com/s?k=Organic+lawn+care+bible


----------



## SeanBB (Jul 11, 2020)

Organic lawn care works and is great, but there is a lot of planning ahead and money involved. Expect to pay more. Also, if you're going organic, try to find quality products. Im not sure of your reasoning of going organic, but it may be worth it to look at the companies your buying from. I highly, highly recommend Down To Earth products for both yard and garden. The do have a turf offering. I think for a 50# bag I paid $70 or so. www.downtoearthfertilizer.com


----------



## BadgersFanFan (Aug 24, 2021)

Although this thread doesn't touch on when to apply, it provides a nice rundown of the NPK values of popular organic fertilizers: Organic Fert Rates

This thread is also interesting: Cracked corn question

Purely Organic Products Lawn Food from Home Depot or Jobe's Organics Lawn Food from Lowe's are additional options.

Milorganite is a popular fertilizer, although it tends to spark heated debates on whether it's organic (enough) or not.


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

This is an excellent book on organic lawn care:

https://www.amazon.com/Organic-Lawn-Care-Manual-Low-Maintenance/dp/1580176496/ref=sr_1_3?dchild=1&keywords=Organic+lawn+care+tukey&qid=1633357334&sr=8-3

I use Espoma's line of lawn fertilizers.


----------



## Ravenallen1971 (Jun 26, 2020)

Deadlawn said:


> This is an excellent book on organic lawn care:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Organic-Lawn-Care-Manual-Low-Maintenance/dp/1580176496/ref=sr_1_3?dchild=1&keywords=Organic+lawn+care+tukey&qid=1633357334&sr=8-3
> 
> I use Espoma's line of lawn fertilizers.


That book got me into lawn care. I do not go the organic route but it is a great book to have, full of good information.


----------



## cort (11 mo ago)

I also read the above book, _The Organic Lawn Care Manual_, by Paul Tukey.
Its message is appealing, and it initially seems rich with good advice.

However, please note that this book and similar sources advocate techniques that do not have strong scientific justification. For example, such sources often promote the use of *compost teas* or *corn gluten*. A quick web search will show that these techniques are controversial, and many people report them ineffective. I don't doubt the authors are sincere. But there isn't exactly high quality evidence such as what you'd find in peer-reviewed scientific journals or at least advice from reputable university horticulture departments or extension schools.

Less chemicals for lawn care is a worthy goal, but I'd recommend checking several sources before you invest money or effort.


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

cort said:


> I also read the above book, _The Organic Lawn Care Manual_, by Paul Tukey.
> Its message is appealing, and it initially seems rich with good advice.
> 
> However, please note that this book and similar sources advocate techniques that do not have strong scientific justification. For example, such sources often promote the use of *compost teas* or *corn gluten*. A quick web search will show that these techniques are controversial, and many people report them ineffective. I don't doubt the authors are sincere. But there isn't exactly high quality evidence such as what you'd find in peer-reviewed scientific journals or at least advice from reputable university horticulture departments or extension schools.
> ...


Your point is taken about the two items mentioned. The jury is still out on corn gluten and the irony here is that in order for it to presumably be effective, you need to spread it at twice the fertilizing rate - not exactly great for the environment.

That being said, most of what Tukey says in his book makes a lot of sense. For example, it's true that we should think of weeds as a messenger to a bigger problem. Spreading harsh chemicals like clockwork in order to kill weeds and pests is killing the messenger. Better is to fix the underlying problem like soil condition. For example, I lost count of how many times someone has come on this forum to complain that as many times as he's killed his moss, it keeps coming back.

I could go on.


----------



## cort (11 mo ago)

> That being said, most of what Tukey says in his book makes a lot of sense. For example, it's true that we should think of weeds as a messenger to a bigger problem. Spreading harsh chemicals like clockwork in order to kill weeds and pests is killing the messenger. Better is to fix the underlying problem like soil condition.


You expressed this well. To be fair, what I found valuable in his book wasn't so much a particular solution but rather his broader strategy and mindset. The chemicals are undeniably effective, but they can disrupt the ecosystem of the soil such that it _needs_ more chemicals to produce the same growth each year. His description of this addiction got my attention.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

cracked corn or soybean meal would be what id choose if I was to use organics. Most soil tests have adequate enough nutrients to sustain growth so a nitrogen source is kinda the only thing needed.


----------

